# The Player Haters Liberation Front!



## sergeantwaffleS (Sep 23, 2008)

the forum rules apply......and that's it.
If your in this thread, you probably clicked it out of boredom or curiosity.
Well, this is what this thread is about: nothing.
Yes, that's right. Nothing. So join and help this thread find it's true meaning in life OR I'll delete it the next day.


----------



## surskitty (Sep 23, 2008)

I sense a lack of purpose.

I must fix it.


----------

